# Installation of 4’ end posts



## ThePlantGuy978 (Jan 11, 2014)

Installation of 4’ end posts
I installed (14) 4” end posts in my new Muscadine section.
The rows are very short, only 25’. I planted each post 2’ deep and compacted the soil around each post with a pick ax handle. When I installed them about 2-3 weeks ago the posts were solid and steady. When I shortened the posts to 5’ above ground level with my chainsaw I noticed that some of the post had lessened up a bit without any tension applied to any one of them. Each row will only have 2 plants. I believe that the ground around some posts shrank a bit as the soil does in a pot if not adequately watered. I am thinking of pounding in a 2”x2” x 18” PT wooden wedge on the plant side of each post to solidify each post.
Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Hans


----------



## grapeman (Jan 11, 2014)

Just re-compact the soil around the post. You can do this with some sort of tamper (even a 2x4) or soak the soil with water. After it settles, refill the hole.


----------



## ThePlantGuy978 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks I will try that.

Hans


----------



## WellingtonToad (Jan 11, 2014)

I think I have been thinking the same as you. I did much the same.

Refer link:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkhz1RY0cY8[/ame]

I am interested to hear how it works for you!


----------



## garymc (Jan 11, 2014)

Hans, I'm curious. Why did you cut the posts off? Are you planning to put your trellis wires 5' off the ground?


----------



## ThePlantGuy978 (Jan 12, 2014)

*5' end posts*



garymc said:


> Hans, I'm curious. Why did you cut the posts off? Are you planning to put your trellis wires 5' off the ground?



Muscadine vines are traditionally grown on 5' high wires where as grape vines mostly on 6' high wires. I guess the main reason for that is that must muscadines grow very close to the cordons. The 5' height makes them easier to pick. From my experience grapes grow further away from the cordons hanging down in clusters. Most muscadines do not grow in clusters but as single units.

Hans


----------



## firejohn03 (Jan 12, 2014)

Our vineyard (38 acres of Carlos and Noble muscadine) was just converted from vinifera trellis to a single wire, five foot high wire as well. The end post is important as these vines will be extremely heavy as they grow. Did you place the wire on top of the posts? How many vines do you have on the 25 foot rows? Spacing , as you must know is much wider than vinifera, and I'm assuming you might have three vines on the rows? If you are having stability problems with the end posts before substantial growth, once the weight of the vine is on there it will only worsen. I would suggest re-tamping the soil for sure. our wires extend pass the end post to a ground anchor at the end of the row. With decent tension on the wire, the post tend to stay relatively stable. Hope this helps and good luck with the grapes...


----------



## firejohn03 (Jan 12, 2014)

Sorry I just read again where you will have two vines per row. Again they will get heavy and you are doing well to make sure they are beefy. I have been fighting with some Magnolia vines on a weak trellis for a long time. Prepare ahead of time and good luck.


----------



## ThePlantGuy978 (Jan 12, 2014)

Just found a good video on youtube:[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkhz1RY0cY8[/ame] How to Set a Corner Post WITHOUT Concrete! some great ideas.

I will try it.

Hans


----------



## ThePlantGuy978 (Jan 14, 2014)

More problems,
Yesterday I installed double 2x4 cross bars at the top of my 14 end posts since I will be running 4 cordons from each vine. Every 4” post was some what loose even though I taped the soil around each post. Every couple of days it’s been raining here. The soil around each post became mud. Has anyone ever set posts in MUD??? Hopefully it will stop raining between now and May when my muscadine come out of dormancy and I need my end post solid.

Hans

www.MuscadinesAndMore.com


----------



## garymc (Jan 14, 2014)

I also am using a Geneva double curtain system, if that's what you're talking about. One reason I asked about cutting off the posts is that I was concerned that only a 4 inch diameter and only 2 feet into the ground, you could have problems side to side in addition to in-line. Think lots of canopy and a high wind from the side. If the posts were sticking up in the air, you could just push them in deeper. Not after cutting them off, though. I used railroad tied for my end posts and put them a little over 3 feet in with an H brace system. That takes up too much space for your situation, though.


----------



## Bobp (Mar 10, 2014)

As far as i'm concerned there is but one way to set a wooden post. First it's imprtant to take little bites on the layers...but layer your backfill, 2-3 inches at a time and put a healthy layer of chunk rocks between layers. pound these in until you think they are good and tight... then hit some more.. in this manner you get lots of 'cam locking' action from the rocks.... I have a couple home built tamps for this, but a good rock bar with a 8 lb sledge hammer head welded vertically, on the end works about as good as anything...
Also you could always help the issue by going deeper, and cutting less off in the end..Especially on the end posts...Yes it's more work, but not as much as doing it over and over can be.... and there's a sense of pride when you get it in and solid....


----------

